# Pot Holders selling very wellOh, Frog



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I guess since so many people staying home for so long, they have worn out their pot holders. Since the antique mall where I have a space is now open, I am selling out of pot holders easily. I make a simple rectangle or square with a material loop. I use a good quality inside appropriate, and all pot holders are themed. Popular ones are cats, music notes, and just some animal ones and just pretty ones. Just wanted to put this up to suggest this since the business of selling these has proven to be brisk. Good timing if you will. Also sell USA themed ones but at slower rate. I cant find coffee print yet but I would bet that would sell well. Christmas pot holders just do not sell. OH, frog ones sell too.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Dont know how the oh frog got in the title


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Cat pot holders and bears popular too. Got some neat chicken material since this is farming area. Still selling very well. Kitchen stuff is selling too. Must be the at home pandemic caused. I have a space in the Factory Outlet Mall, Verona Virginia. They do have a website. Been very busy lately. Books selling well too which is a surprise. Tablecloths, Placemats and napkins also. My daughter sells Vera Bradley used purses also from a coat rack and is very popular. She gets them from goodwill and yard sales. Yardsales have helped us tremendously. Slides for children and lots and lots of tools. Pouring rain today. 5 children have to be directed and entertained. Am painting and sewing. Love the multimedia artwork on Pinterest. I tried 3 and sold one. Got 3 boxes 1950 Jewelry, a tangled mess but am now putting minimal amount, washed and repaired in my space, and it is selling about two things a week. I advertise above its display, washed in dawn antibacterial and it seems to be acceptable. Paying attention to well made signs makes a difference in sales.


----------

